# California in July - Train and Camping



## RobertB (Apr 29, 2013)

After having a great time on our honeymoon trip to Detroit in 2011, my wife and I are planning to tour California by train - and when possible, stay in a tent. We're going to fly from Dallas to San Diego on Monday July 15, and return 10 days later, Thursday July 25. Of course, taking the train to CA was an option, until we found out how cheap we could get there on an unnamed southwestern airline. 

Our itinerary is totally flexible, so I figure we'll start out with the $159 California Rail Pass. It looks like we have to go through the 800 number (or we can "call our travel agent"), because it's not available online. Will I run into complications ordering it from Dallas?

The San Diego commuter rail system connects with towns along the beach to the north, so San Elijo State Beach is just an hour out of SD, and it's a 2-mile walk (or a bus hop) from Solana Beach Amtrak.

And if we ride Amtrak as far north as we can (without paying to go into Oregon), end-of-the-line Dunsmuir looks awesome! Cave Springs Motel (and cabins) has good rates, pickup from the Amtrak station, and it's sitting on a mountain stream full of trout.

So that takes care of the south and north end of the trip. Now I want to fill up the middle. From threads on the board, it looks like Yosemite National Park is going to be easy to do - they even have a Public Transportation Information page.

And neither of us has ever been to San Francisco (unless you count my experience at the Oakland Naval Hospital - where I was born). A quick look at cheaper-priced Motel 6 locations, compared to Amtrak stations, has me looking at Fremont. That puts us on BART, and it's close to a potential camping option (Anthony Chabot Regional Park, need to look into it a bit more).

Once we find a place in the San Francisco area, it looks like there are a dizzying array of transit options in the Bay Area. On top of that, I have a Zipcar card, so we can take in some car-only sights for $10 an hour.

Any additional suggestions? I feel like I've only scratched the surface!


----------



## BCL (Apr 29, 2013)

A lot of these places are very hard to do without a car. I've thought about camping at Chabot, and it's really spread out. There may be public transportation options, but not necessarily on a good schedule.

The Motel 6 locations in Fremont are near I-880. The station is not.

As for Yosemite, good luck reserving a campsite. It's almost like a bloodsport. Other than that, there's Camp 4, which you'll need to wait in line and hope there's an opening. Besides that, as a "secret" option, anyone who arrives via bus is allowed to stay at the Backpackers Campgrounds. They don't publicize it, but it's in the Superintendent's compendium of rules. There's one in Yosemite Valley across a bridge from North Pines Campground. If it's crowded you might need to share a campsite. Technically you don't get your own campsite, but that's not an issue if it's not crowded.



> http://www.nps.gov/yose/parkmgmt/upload/compendium.pdf
> Backpacker camps are intended for use by visitors in possession of an overnight Wilderness Permit or for visitors arriving in the park by foot, bicycle, or bus. Wilderness permit holders may stay in a backpacker camp the night prior to departure and the night after returning from each overnight Wilderness trip.


----------



## JoeSF (Apr 30, 2013)

When visiting San Francisco, keep in mind that if you try to save money by staying in Fremont, the BART fare to SF is $5.65 each way, per person. That's $22.30 minimum per day. Add in the bus fare to the station (probably another $2.00 each) and the 60-90 minute travel time each way and the savings start to diminish. You can find some pretty decent budget hotels in the South of Market area that aren't by any means luxurious or even charming, but convenient and safe if you are comfortable in big cities (if you spent your honeymoon in Detroit then I guess you are). Another option might be the Youth Hostel in Ft Mason  (called the hostel at Fisherman's Wharf on the site)overlooking the bay and the Golden Gate Bridge. I think there are a few private rooms, but the dorms seem to be mostly gender segregated.

I was going to say that the California pass is good only on Amtrak California trains but I checked it out and the pass can be used on the Coast Starlight up to Dunsmuir (but no other LD train in CA). So great. You will be arriving very early in the morning.


----------



## RobertB (Apr 30, 2013)

Good info already!

The three hostels at http://sfhostels.com/ all look very interesting. Hope they don't turn us away because our "Youth" is long past - chronologically, at least. 

Once we're closer to an itinerary, I'll be sure to book Yosemite in advance. We'd probably plan that for weekdays, since it sounds like it's going to be packed on the weekends.

I'll be sure to look at the time on the Dunsmuir leg. It won't be terribly scenic if the trip is in the dark both ways.

Keep the suggestions coming - thanks!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 30, 2013)

RobertB said:


> Good info already!
> The three hostels at http://sfhostels.com/ all look very interesting. Hope they don't turn us away because our "Youth" is long past - chronologically, at least.
> 
> Once we're closer to an itinerary, I'll be sure to book Yosemite in advance. We'd probably plan that for weekdays, since it sounds like it's going to be packed on the weekends.
> ...


Your actual age doesnt matter @ the Hostels, there's always a really Diverse mix of Travelers @ every Hostel from 18-80, as the old Song says::".Fairy Tales can come True, it can Happen to You, .when you're Young at Heart.." The Post about Hotel Deals in San Francisco is Spot on also (Google is your Friend) as is staying in Oakland @ Jack London Square (The Vagabond Inn is good for the Money) and taking the Ferry over to the City!

Not sure of the Schedules but you can also look @ the Am Bus Schedule to reach Dunsmir, perhaps they travel in Daylight and the Scenery Sure is Nice in Northern California!


----------



## oregon pioneer (Apr 30, 2013)

So great you are traveling by public transit all the way!! Hubby and I did all train and bus on a trip to western Washington a year and a half ago, even though it was relatively "local." I found Google directions to be very useful: just click on "map," then "get directions," then the bus icon right above the origin line. They are occasionally missing the schedules from a transit company, so you may sometimes have to pursue it another way, but it's amazing just how much you can do without a car!


----------



## BCL (Apr 30, 2013)

RobertB said:


> Once we're closer to an itinerary, I'll be sure to book Yosemite in advance. We'd probably plan that for weekdays, since it sounds like it's going to be packed on the weekends.
> 
> I'll be sure to look at the time on the Dunsmuir leg. It won't be terribly scenic if the trip is in the dark both ways.
> 
> Keep the suggestions coming - thanks!


All the reservable campsites are already fully booked for your timeframe. Weekday/weekend doesn't matter. Like I said, it's almost a bloodsport. Yosemite in the summer is packed regardless of whether it's a weekend or weekday. It's just more packed on weekends.

For your timeframe, campsites became available on March 15 at 7 AM PST. The vast majority of slots were snapped up within maybe 7 minutes. I've done it before and it's close to the electronic equivalent of the Oklahoma land rush. I'm not joking. You pretty much have no chance now unless you get extremely lucky and find one that miraculously opened up (happens occasionally). Even if someone canceled, they currenly only make them available on site.

http://www.nps.gov/yose/planyourvisit/camping.htm



> *Arrival date:* July 15 through August 14
> *First day to make reservations (7 am PT):* March 15


I checked every date from July 15 for two weeks, and every single reservation slot in Lower Pines, North Pines, and Upper Pines is reserved. The only exceptions are sites that are "not available". These are typically in flood areas, and if they become open it's a Park Service decision on whether or not they'll be suitable for camping.

http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Lower_Pines/r/campsiteSearch.do?site=all&type=9&minimal=no&search=site&criteria=new&contractCode=NRSO&parkId=70928&topTabIndex=Search

http://www.recreation.gov/camping/North_Pines/r/campsiteSearch.do?site=all&type=9&minimal=no&search=site&criteria=new&contractCode=NRSO&parkId=70927&topTabIndex=Search

http://www.recreation.gov/camping/Upper_Pines/r/campsiteSearch.do?site=all&type=9&minimal=no&search=site&criteria=new&contractCode=NRSO&parkId=70925&topTabIndex=Search

You might try different lodging options like Curry Village or maybe Yosemite Lodge. Occasionally days become available. I really think your best option would be to print out the page from the Superintendant's Compedium and staying at the backpackers campground. It's $5/day per person, and again there's the little known rule that those arriving by bus are allowed to use it.


----------



## BCL (Apr 30, 2013)

Here are some articles on the difficulty in getting campsites. Part of the issue is popularity. Another is limited availability. About half the campsites in Yosemite Valley were permanently closed after the Merced River Floods of the 90s. Another is scalpers using electronic means to grab as many reservations as they can and attempt to resell. There have been some attempts to curb this by not making it possible to change the name on a reservation and for cancelled reservations to not be immediately put back into the inventory. Some scalpers would "sell", cancel the reservation, then immediately rebook in the buyer's name.

http://www.npr.org/2011/07/07/137496875/yosemite-cracks-down-on-campsite-scalpers

http://travel.usatoday.com/destinations/dispatches/post/2011/04/yosemite-national-park-scalpers-campsites-waterfalls-travel/165486/1

http://www.nationalparkstraveler.com/2011/06/yosemite-national-park-officials-instituting-reservation-program-changes-stop-campsite-scalping8293

http://www.katu.com/outdoors/destinations/120114319.html


----------



## RobertB (May 2, 2013)

Why is it so difficult to get from the San Francisco area to Los Angeles? The only options seem to be the Coast Starlight, which takes an improbable-sounding 12 hours, or a bus - train - bus odyssey. It's a breeze to get from LA to San Diego - the SF-LA leg seems to be the biggest holdup in the process.

And you were right about the Dunsmuir times. Arrive just after midnight, leave at 5am. May go for it anyway, especially if we end up on the Coast Starlight for SF-LA. That leg is in daylight, so it should be scenic.

It looks like I need to spend some time looking at the Pacific Surfliner route from San Luis Obispo to San Diego. (Why does the route end at San Luis Obispo?) The bus ride between there and San Jose should be scenic, assuming the driver knows the way to San Jose. (rimshot!)

Good news on the hotel front, though. I looked, just out of curiosity, at the "points" accumulated on a credit card - looks like we're good for three weekend nights at the SFO Airport Hyatt. Which may actually make things more difficult... now I've got to fit those long-haul train rides around the weekend. That's a good problem to have, though.


----------



## BCL (May 2, 2013)

Have you figured out where in Yosemite?

Just yesterday several Yosemite Valley campsites slots were made available, but I don't think any in your timeframe. They would probably be gone by now.

The other deal with the backpackers campground is that you're limited to a single night at each backpackers campground if you arrive by bus. However, there are three of them (Tuolumne Meadows, Yosemite Valley, Wawona) and you could take various means to get to each one. However, you sound as if this might be a brief stop, so one night in Yosemite Valley might be doable.



> http://www.nps.gov/yose/parkmgmt/upload/compendium.pdf
> 
> 
> Backpacker camps are intended for use by visitors in possession of an overnight Wilderness Permit or for visitors arriving in thepark by foot, bicycle, or bus. Wilderness permit holders may stay in a backpacker campthe night prior to departure and the night after returning fromeach overnight Wilderness trip.
> Users arriving in the park by foot, bicycle, or bus may stay in each backpacker camp for a limit of one night.


----------



## Notelvis (May 3, 2013)

One hotel suggestion that I'll make is the Vagabond Inn in Sacramento. (The Executive Old Town Location.)

It is right across the street from the Amtrak station and while it's not Motel 6 cheap, it is reasonably priced. Breakfast is included with the room.

From the Vagabond Inn you have Old Town Sacramento, the California Railroad Museum, and a mall with movie theatre all within a couple or three blocks......plus the light rail.

You can also access the San Francisco area from Sacramento by using your Amtrak California Pass on the Capitol Corridor trains.

If you're looking for a reasonably priced, well situated place for a couple of nights (think indoor plumbing, indoor plumbing) in the middle of your trip, this is a stop to consider.


----------



## tomfuller (May 3, 2013)

Find out if the YARTS bus in included from Merced east to Yosemite. Even if it is not you can pay the bus driver,

There is a YARTS bus stop at the foot of the driveway of the BUG Hostel near Midpines.

Consider renting a car in Dunsmuir and driving up to see Crater Lake.

My favorite place to stay in Sacramento is the HI hostel which is at the corner of 10th & H across the street from City Hall.

While in Sacramento plan to visit the California Railroad Museum which is at the north end of Old Town Sacramento.


----------



## RobertB (May 3, 2013)

Oh my goodness, Yosemite Bug looks like just what we'd want. The "tent cabins" for $60 a night had me thinking a couple of nights... but the spa facilities bumped that up to three! And they have Amtrak-specific directions on the site.

That seems to firm up the schedule. Here's what I've got so far.

Mon 15
12n: Arrive San Diego
Local transit to beach

Tue 16
Beach

Wed 17
Train to Santa Barbara
Overnight bus to Oakland

Thu 18
Arrive in Oakland
Local train to hotel

Fri-Sat 19
Hotel

Sun 21
Train and bus to Yosemite

Mon-Tue
Yosemite

Wed 24
Bus 5:55pm to Merced
Train to Bakersfield
Overnight Bus to San Diego

Thu 25
Last day in San Diego
Depart 6:30pm


----------



## RobertB (May 8, 2013)

Just booked the Amtrak travel. The poor phone agent, though - everything went smoothly, I had all the train and bus numbers ready, but when she tried to put in my payment information, the system balked. It turns out that in order to use the transportation of the '50s, I have to use the payment of the '50s - I have to schlep down to the Dallas Amtrak station to pay. Makes perfect sense, right?

The agent said that in five years, she'd probably booked maybe five of these passes. It seems like smart marketing would be to trumpet these to out-of-state visitors who don't want to spend their trip "enjoying" the legendary California traffic jams.

But that shouldn't be a problem, paying downtown. The email I received has a Quik-Trak barcode, so I may be able to pay at my leisure (as long as my leisure gets me downtown by next Wednesday).

Of course, I can't make any changes without going through an agent, on the phone or in person. Which I know I'll have to do, because it's unclear what stop I should book for the Yosemite Bug. Their site says "Ask the driver on the last leg of the journey to drop you at the Bug," but it doesn't say what stop to book for. Or how to get that driver to pick you back up if you're standing on the side of the road. I'll post that info when I get it.


----------



## NW cannonball (May 9, 2013)

Been following this thread - has been much help to me - hope your trip goes well.


----------



## BCL (May 9, 2013)

I'm not sure Yosemite Bug is ideal for a bus traveler. It's well outside the park. I think YARTS stops there but it's not a scheduled stop with the Amtrak thruway buses. It's one of those places that's best serves people with their own cars.

I'd recommend staying within the park if possible. Once inside the shuttle is excellent and convenient.


----------



## RobertB (May 14, 2013)

The Quik-Trak machine was able to read the barcode I received in the email, even though it was on my cell phone. It was able to accurately read it and tell me to take a flying leap - I can't pay for my reservation at the Quik-Trak. (I also tried entering the ticket ID and got the same message.) It was before station hours this morning, so nobody was available - my wife or I will have to make a special trip downtown today or tomorrow.

Can anyone think of *any* reason I shouldn't be able to pay for a reservation without inconveniencing an actual human? </rhetorical>

It's still a good deal... $318 for the pass, vs. $358 to book all the legs individually. Plus we can decide to make another run if it fits the schedule.

I haven't heard back from Yosemite Bug on what stop to book to/from. I asked the question on the reservation "comments", so I guess nobody has read it. I'll send them a direct email.

They have a shuttle to the park:



> Take a shuttle every day inclusive of Park fee for $12. Yosemite Valley is easily self toured. If you take public transit you qualify for discounts on the cafe (10% off) and the spa ($7 entry).


... and the spa sounds so awesome, we may not even make it to the park every day.


----------



## roadman3313 (May 14, 2013)

The California Rail Pass is printed on normal ticket stock but it is placed in a California Rail Pass Holder that has the terms and conditions and spaced to be filled out each segment of the trip by the conductor or bus driver.

Having used the pass many times before I can't say anyone ever filled out any part of the pass holder (mainly because people didn't really know what to do) but any tickets you have are not valid without the pass and pass holder present. That's the main reason is that the agent needs to affix the pass to the pass holder to validate it.

With that said I've had agents confused about it before as it isn't something as common. I've had it affixed to a USA Rail Pass holder before and I've just had it handed to me. Just be sure when you receive the pass that it is affixed to a California Rail Pass sleave. If it isn't, be sure to ask it be affixed to one.


----------



## SubwayNut (May 14, 2013)

I had a great trip staying in the Men's Dorm at the Yosemite Bug for two nights in February 2012. (My full Trip Report on YARTS) The Amtrak California bus stop is Amtrak Code MDP, the stops location is listed as the Yosemite Bug Hostel. The turnout the buses use have both YARTS and Amtrak California Bus stop signs although YARTS is the only service. I didn't book an Amtrak ticket to MDP on YARTS it was cheeper to buy my Amtrak tickets to Merced and simply pay cash to the driver for my YARTS fares instead of buying them through Amtrak. You will have a ten minute walk up the Bug's driveway from the bus stop to actually reach the hostel. The second night I got off the bus with a confused Korean traveler who was seemed very lost and confused by this.

In the middle day of my two nights at the bug I had an amazing day trip to the Yosemite Valley in the snow. The Bug is a wonderful hostel and I would happily go back by Amtrak Thruway Bus Again. It has a quite nice (but relatively inexpensive) restaurant with a rotating menu that I had dinner in both nights. The one thing the Bug Fails at and luckily I had some bread and oatmeal packets in my backpack is breakfast because the restaurant doesn't open until after the early buses (you'll want to take an early bus to maximize your day) leave.

One other plus for YARTS, there bus drivers are knowledgeable and chatty. I still remember interesting conversations with the drivers and some park employees while aboard.


----------



## BCL (May 14, 2013)

MDP is Midpines. There's really not much around there other than Yosemite Bug, a few private homes, a KOA, and I think a couple of roadside businesses. Another possibility is to get to Mariposa (listed as both MRM and MRP). Not sure if that's an actual Amtrak bus stop or just YARTS. I think midtown Mariposa is YARTS and Mariposa is Amtrak, judging by the YARTS map that only has a midtown Mariposa stop.


----------



## tomfuller (May 14, 2013)

The YARTS bus driver will stop at the bus shelter at the foot of the BUG hostel driveway if asked. http://www.yarts.com/service.html

There are no Amtrak California buses that run the route into Yosemite.

It is about 200 yards uphill from the bus stop to the office of the hostel. It could be a bit of a chore if your luggage is heavy or if it is raining.

It is more convenient if you have a rental car but is possible using the YARTS bus.


----------



## BCL (May 14, 2013)

tomfuller said:


> The YARTS bus driver will stop at the bus shelter at the foot of the BUG hostel driveway if asked. http://www.yarts.com/service.htmlThere are no Amtrak California buses that run the route into Yosemite.
> 
> It is about 200 yards uphill from the bus stop to the office of the hostel. It could be a bit of a chore if your luggage is heavy or if it is raining.
> 
> It is more convenient if you have a rental car but is possible using the YARTS bus.


This view shows what you're looking at:

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=yosemite+bug&hl=en&ll=37.578158,-119.954258&spn=0.010441,0.021286&sll=37.297016,-121.817413&sspn=0.670769,1.362305&hq=yosemite+bug&radius=15000&t=h&z=16&layer=c&cbll=37.578158,-119.954258&panoid=3KeVy8cbdOjZktzIKTKDSg&cbp=12,209.58,,0,7.53







While I won't say anything bad about Yosemite Bug, I think staying inside the park and waking up inside the park is an amazing experience and considerably more convenient. I spent five nights in Yosemite (backpacking three and bookending at the backpackers campground) and didn't start my car once during that period. Except for taking a shuttle to get to the trailhead, I wasn't particularly on anyone's schedule. Someone could have dropped me off by bus and I would have done well.

The times I've stayed in Yosemite (more than just that backpacking trip) I remember getting out of my tent first thing in the morning and looking at Half Dome as I boiled water for coffee. I've also been awakened by the sound of people screaming "BEAR!!!" and making all sorts of noise trying to get the bear away from food. 

If I were going to do it the way the OP describes, I'd book going directly into Yosemite then take YARTS out for the night, although the last bus leaves Yosemite Lodge at 6 PM.

Still - I wonder if the OP is interested in the night or morning programs at Yosemite. There are some really good ones. I remember coffee with a ranger at 7:30 AM and doing several night programs including campfire programs. At the very least I'd consider bringing in the camping gear just in case you miss the last bus out. It might be possible to hitchhike out, although I'd be careful.


----------



## RobertB (May 15, 2013)

Thanks for the additional great info!

My wife went to the Amtrak desk at Union Station in Dallas yesterday to pick up the tickets. The biggest hassle was that her driver's license had her old name on it, so the station agent had to change the name in the reservation to match.

The agent said this was the first time she had issued a California rail pass, and the idea got her to thinking about vacation plans for her and her husband. See what I mean - this is something that would have huge appeal for anyone who doesn't want to spend time and gas on their California trip.

Apparently, since nobody buys them, there aren't any California Rail Pass binders in Dallas. So she stapled a ticket (which says CALIFORNIA RAIL PASS) to the inside of a USA Rail Pass binder. Should I expect any problems? Is it ok that the only name on the ticket stapled to the binder is my wife's name? (Of course, the tickets for the individual legs are in each name.)

I figure I'll change the Merced - Yosemite Visitors Center tickets to terminate/originate at Midpines when we get to California. I'll allow enough time to work out any issues with the unexpected pass cover (thanks @roadman3313 for the info).

@tomfuller, when you say "There are no Amtrak California buses that run the route into Yosemite," do you mean that the bus from Merced to Midpines will be operated by YARTS, even though I'll board it with an Amtrak ticket?


----------



## BCL (May 15, 2013)

RobertB said:


> @tomfuller, when you say "There are no Amtrak California buses that run the route into Yosemite," do you mean that the bus from Merced to Midpines will be operated by YARTS, even though I'll board it with an Amtrak ticket?


I believe that's what he means. This is apparently just a service with a discount. I priced how much it would be to take the San Joaquin from Emeryville to Merced, then Emeryville to MDP. To MDP cost $4 more, but the regular YARTS fare for Merced to Midpines is $12.

Amtrak thruway service varies by location. I've heard on some routes the transportation may not even be via dedicated Amtrak connections. They might just hire a charter bus/van, or even just hire a taxi. It sounds as if they consider the thruway service for this route to simply be YARTS.

The other thing to think about with YARTS is that it could be full. Their website mentions that on Run 9 (late afternoon) those going to Merced have priority over other passengers because they might need to make connections with "intercity transit providers". I'm thinking this means Amtrak, Greyhound, or a flight.

http://www.yarts.com/pdfs/fares.pdf



> Passengers bound for Merced receive priority boarding on Run 9 in order to meet connections with Intercity transit providers.


----------



## RobertB (May 16, 2013)

Very helpful - it's clear from the schedules at yarts.com that the Amtrak connection is simply the YARTS bus. I don't think I'll even need to bother changing my tickets, which are booked to and from the Yosemite Visitors Center (YOV).

We're due to arrive at Yosemite pretty late, because I didn't want us to be rushing to get to Oakland-OKJ on Sunday morning. We'll catch the 1:15pm San Joaquin, and get to the Yosemite area around 8pm. I'm pretty sure the driver won't object if we get off at the Bug (clearly marked on the YARTS route map) before our ticket suggests.

Going back, the departure from YOV is scheduled for 5:55pm. We'll just stay at Yosemite (with our stuff, which we'll be carrying on our backs anyway) until it's time to board the bus at the Visitors Center, and start the long trip back to San Diego.

And now I have a better understanding of how we get from Yosemite Bug to the park, via YARTS. The schedule shows that they take credit cards on the bus, and they have a deal where you can buy three days' passes for the price of two - just what we need.


----------



## SubwayNut (May 16, 2013)

I see the notice about YART's online ticketing. Thats a nice addition. When I road it last year and bought a round-trip I was handed by the driver a small laminated ticket that they clearly kept reusing it was one of the stranger transit tickets I've ever received.


----------



## BCL (May 16, 2013)

I'm thinking of making the trip this summer. My kid has never been to Yosemite, and I'd like for the family to go camping. I like the idea of taking the bus just to get around the difficulty of getting campground reservations, but without the uncertainty of trying to get into Camp 4.



SubwayNut said:


> I see the notice about YART's online ticketing. Thats a nice addition. When I road it last year and bought a round-trip I was handed by the driver a small laminated ticket that they clearly kept reusing it was one of the stranger transit tickets I've ever received.


That's not all that odd. Some airlines around the world still use passes like that. When I took Megabus a month ago the attendant checked my reservation number and handed me a ratty looking laminated and numbered boarding pass. I remember when Southwest Airlines used to hand out reusable boarding passes. They were just thick colored plastic sheets with a number. Sometimes it got awkward to use after someone attempted to fold one or sat on one stuffed in a back pocket. I remember when they did a redesign for use in California airports where they were shaped like an outline of the state of California. I always wondered what might happen if someone lost one or if they simply decided not to board and didn't return the pass. I also remember a stop at Haneda Airport near Tokyo once where we didn't change planes. They let us off to stretch, but we were given laminated passes that we used to get back on the plane.

Apparently Southwest donated a collection of these old passes to the National Air and Space Museum:







http://airandspace.si.edu/exhibitions/gal102/americabyair/abaImage.cfm?webID=412.p10

And I found one image of the California shaped one, where a collector managed to get one of the retired passes:





http://www.blogsouthwest.com/blog/best-flashback-fridays-intriguing-oddities-southwest%E2%80%99s-past


----------



## BCL (May 16, 2013)

I found a description of the train to bus connection for Yosemite. And yes it is YARTS, but the photos they have are of a small van-based commuter bus. I'm guessing it seats about 18.

http://www.taketours.com/ps/p1/60399.html


----------



## roadman3313 (May 16, 2013)

The YARTS bus I saw at Merced a few weeks ago was a 45' Green MCI Coach similar to a tour bus. I assume it just depends on the demand.

The model used was quite new (within the past two years but it looked newer than that).


----------



## RobertB (May 16, 2013)

roadman3313 said:


> The YARTS bus I saw at Merced a few weeks ago was a 45' Green MCI Coach similar to a tour bus. I assume it just depends on the demand.
> The model used was quite new (within the past two years but it looked newer than that).


That's what they show on their web site.


----------



## roadman3313 (May 16, 2013)

That was it!


----------



## SubwayNut (May 16, 2013)

In terms of the buses they use the full 45' MCIs they had to use minibuses for a bit after the road washed out a few years ago and the temperary road couldn't handle full length buses.


----------



## RobertB (May 29, 2013)

Wow, I had no idea it would be so hard to get a state park campground reservation, for the middle of the week, *two months* in advance! I'm sure glad I went ahead and booked the campsite, since it's not like we can just drive up the road to the next campground.

I started out, actually, wondering if there was something better than San Elijo, which is right in the middle of Encinitas, squeezed into a 200-foot-wide strip between a four-lane road and the bluffs. A lot of playing around with Google Maps (I had to turn off the trial of the "new, improved" Maps - it was clunky and slow) found something much better: San Onofre State Beach, between San Clemente and the north side of Camp Pendleton Marine base. It's 3,000 acres of canyon, plus over 3 miles of beach (though most of that is separated from the rest of the park by a nuclear power plant). The camping is in the canyon with a 1.5 mile hike to the beach - that sounds like a lot, but it's a lot closer to what me and my wife want to spend our time doing anyway. It's an easy bus ride from San Clemente Pier Amtrak (SNP) to the campground - there's a bus stop right at the campground driveway. And bike rental near the Amtrak station, too.

Even more convenient would have been San Clemente State Beach - in the middle of town, but about a half mile square. Unfortunately, they aren't kidding when they say it's "one of the most popular beaches in California." It was booked solid. I added a "watch" on the reserveamerica.com booking site, but we'll probably keep our reservations in the canyon - we'd get socked with a $7.50 change fee plus the $8.00 "reservation charge". We'd probably go hiking in the canyon anyway.

Now I just need to call up and change my Amtrak reservation (since I can't change it online). After we fly into San Diego on Monday, we'll catch the Pacific Surfliner out of SAN (probably the 2:40 departure) for the ride to SNP. Then on Wednesday, for our overnight trip to San Francisco via Santa Barbara, we'll catch the northbound Surfliner at 5:21.


----------



## BCL (May 29, 2013)

Reserving a campsite in popular areas of California isn't easy. I am also a fairly frequent Yosemite visitor and I wasn't kidding that your original plan to get a campsite reservation in Yosemite wasn't going to work.


----------



## tomfuller (May 29, 2013)

There are tent cabins at the Yosemite BUG. http://www.yosemitebug.com/lodging.html

My wife and I stayed in one of the cabins with a shared bathroom.

I found the geocache that is in the bus shelter that you saw the picture of.

There is also a cafe there if you don't want to cook in the kitchen/dining room building.


----------



## RobertB (May 31, 2013)

Looking at our transit options in San Francisco for Thursday through Sunday, it looks like it would be a good idea for us to get a pair of Clipper Cards. That would let us hop on buses, trains, and ferries without having to calculate the fare each time. The auto-reload feature will dump $20 at a time onto the card as we use it, and the funds don't expire. And if I want that last $15 or so back, they'll even issue a refund less $5 processing. I'm willing to pay $5 to make getting around town easier.

The biggest question is whether there are agencies that *don't* accept Clipper, that I would need to know about. There are *eight* overlapping agencies listed - Dallas barely has one at a time (Fort Worth and Denton's systems don't intertwine much with DART). Are there any holes in the system I should know about before I order the Clipper pass? (I do see that the ferry doesn't take Clipper for the Angel Island trip.)

It looks like the first thing we'll do, Thursday morning after we get off the 6am bus from Santa Barbara, is hop on a ferry for a 13-mile ride across the bay. (Lucky for us, it'll be early rush hour - the ferry isn't set up for casual riders.) The ferry meets a shuttle that goes to the Caltrain station or bus stop. We'll probably want to see if we can leave our bags at the hotel (it'll be to early to check in, probably), and then we'll have the rest of the day to wander around.


----------



## BCL (May 31, 2013)

RobertB said:


> Looking at our transit options in San Francisco for Thursday through Sunday, it looks like it would be a good idea for us to get a pair of Clipper Cards. That would let us hop on buses, trains, and ferries without having to calculate the fare each time. The auto-reload feature will dump $20 at a time onto the card as we use it, and the funds don't expire. And if I want that last $15 or so back, they'll even issue a refund less $5 processing. I'm willing to pay $5 to make getting around town easier.
> 
> The biggest question is whether there are agencies that *don't* accept Clipper, that I would need to know about. There are *eight* overlapping agencies listed - Dallas barely has one at a time (Fort Worth and Denton's systems don't intertwine much with DART). Are there any holes in the system I should know about before I order the Clipper pass? (I do see that the ferry doesn't take Clipper for the Angel Island trip.)
> 
> It looks like the first thing we'll do, Thursday morning after we get off the 6am bus from Santa Barbara, is hop on a ferry for a 13-mile ride across the bay. (Lucky for us, it'll be early rush hour - the ferry isn't set up for casual riders.) The ferry meets a shuttle that goes to the Caltrain station or bus stop. We'll probably want to see if we can leave our bags at the hotel (it'll be to early to check in, probably), and then we'll have the rest of the day to wander around.


I have one and use one semi-regularly. I got mine before the $3 charge for a new card was instituted last year. I also got my wife one before the fee. You're not likely to need to ride a system that doesn't accept it. My main reason for using it is because Caltrain has a 25 cent discount on one-way fares and because one can't buy a ticket on board. The "tag on, tag off" system is fast. Once I forgot my Clipper card and saw the train at the station with one slow guy at the ticket vending machine. I basically gave up. If I had my Clipper card I would have easily been on the train in seconds with a quick "tag on" at the card reader. They're really nice on Golden Gate Ferry, which has a huge discount for using it. There are some small bus companies that don't use Clipper yet, but I doubt you're going to be taking County Connection or Westcat. And if you really need to take such a bus, paying cash isn't the end of the world.

I don't use it for BART because I get discounted tickets purchased at the Amtrak Capitol Corridor cafe cars. It's $8 for a $10 value ticket. You're allowed to buy one for each ride.

I personally don't use Clipper much for MUNI in San Francisco. The only discounts they have are for BART transfers. If you take MUNI within (I think) and hour of exiting BART, you'll get two discounted (by 25 cents) fares for the next 24 hours, but since I use the discounted BART tickets from Capitol Corridor I wouldn't get that discount anyways. I generally prefer to pay cash and not use the electronic system. On MUNI Metro you generally don't have the option to get a transfer/fare receipt unless you pay cash to an operator. At the MUNI Metro stations if you use a Clipper card or a temporary Clipper card (MUNI sells these) you'll get a hard 90 minutes. It's all electronic and human workers can't do anything about it. If I pay cash on a bus, streetcar, or MUNI Metro, it's going to be an old fashioned (I remember transfers like these in the 70s) paper transfer/fare receipt that's hand set by the operator in a screwed-in press. I've always gotten at least two hours, and most of the time they don't feel like rejiggering the thing too often and I've gotten one with as much as 4 hours. Then there's some special event ones I got for $1 that were actually valid all day if they don't tear off any part of the bottom.






If you're going to ride MUNI a lot you might want to look into getting a 3-day unlimited pass ($22) or 7-day ($28) that includes cable cars. Cable car fares are already $6, so the 7-day pass makes almost too much sense if you're going to be there for four days.

http://www.sfmta.com/getting-around/transit/fares-passes/visitor-day-passes

Honestly if I were a visitor I wouldn't get a Clipper card. There's a certain learning curve to using one, and various fare inspectors can be really harsh if they find a card that isn't "tagged on". Of course the one thing you might have as a trump card is "I'm just a tourist". Paying cash is actually pretty easy, and you get all this souvenirs like BART tickets (you can put on 5 cents more than you need) and MUNI transfers/tickets.

Now I would note that the MUNI only card ticket does make for a pretty nice souvenir. It only works on MUNI, but utililizes the Clipper reader/encoder technology on a cardboard ticket instead of a credit card sized piece of plastic. I've tried seeing what a BART machine does with one of these things, and I got an error message saying that it didn't recognize the card.


----------



## RobertB (Jun 3, 2013)

It looks like the most we have to lose with the Clipper card is $5, since the $3 fee is waived for online orders.

The cable car 3-day pass would be a great deal, except that we'll be based out of the hotel near SFO - we'll probably spend a day or two hiking around San Mateo county, or just lounging around. Maybe for the day we go into town, we can get the $14 Visitor Passport for cable cars and local buses.

Or, since the cable car takes the Clipper Card too, we might just forego the mental gymnastics and just put it on the card. We would have to ride a lot of transit to make up for the expense and hassle of renting a car - a couple bucks here and there is less than the difference between fillups at gas stations on opposite corners.

Lots of options! Thanks again, and please keep the great info coming!


----------



## BCL (Jun 3, 2013)

If you want to hike, Marin County has the best hiking in the Bay Area. My personal favorites are Point Reyes and a loop from Stinson Beach to Mt Tamalpais and back via the Matt Davis Trail. But of course you'll be best served with a car. In San Mateo County it's going to be really hard to get around without a car, unless you stick to areas near Caltrain or BART.


----------



## RobertB (Jun 4, 2013)

It looks like at least some parts of Marin County are accessible by bus, so it's definitely a possibility!

I ordered a Clipper Card yesterday, and it shows as shipped today (with a card number now assigned).

I was trying to figure out what to do for my wife's card, because the Clipper FAQ says you have to get the second card separately and add it to the account. That would be easy to do in the Bay Area, but a bit trickier here. The online store actually has an option that seems like it might give me another card... but relying on a hackaround isn't something I want to do.

But I found a solution that also takes care of getting a souvenir: the Commemorative 75th Anniversary Golden Gate Bridge Clipper Card, for sale at the goldengate.org site. When it arrives, I'll add it to my existing Clipper account, just as if I'd picked it up at Walgreens in Oakland. It costs $7, which includes the $3 card fee... overall, it's a fair price for me to not have to worry about whether it'll work.


----------



## BCL (Jun 4, 2013)

Marin County by bus? Of all the places in the Bay Area, that's about the absolute worst served by public transportation, other than Golden Gate Ferry to San Francisco.

Someone living in San Francisco might be able to get around town with just MUNI and BART. Where I live there is one bus line that has a stop two blocks away that can connect to BART, but then the buses don't run after 7 PM. However, I just can't imagine getting around the more scenic parts of Marin County without a car. I suppose it's possible, but coming back late from a hike and getting stranded is not something worth risking in my opinion. In Marin you'll need to budget a lot of slack. That's a case where renting a car would be highly recommended.


----------



## tomfuller (Jun 4, 2013)

For Marin County try the Point Reyes HI Hostel. http://norcalhostels.org/reyes

Lot s of trails there. Some camping spots as well.


----------



## RobertB (Jun 5, 2013)

BCL said:


> Marin County by bus? Of all the places in the Bay Area, that's about the absolute worst served by public transportation, other than Golden Gate Ferry to San Francisco.
> Someone living in San Francisco might be able to get around town with just MUNI and BART. Where I live there is one bus line that has a stop two blocks away that can connect to BART, but then the buses don't run after 7 PM. However, I just can't imagine getting around the more scenic parts of Marin County without a car. I suppose it's possible, but coming back late from a hike and getting stranded is not something worth risking in my opinion. In Marin you'll need to budget a lot of slack. That's a case where renting a car would be highly recommended.


Well, coming from Dallas, we're pretty much used to public transportation that doesn't run when or where you need it. 

I just discovered something that will probably make the Northern California folks laugh. You see, when I think "beach", I think "swim". Now, I already knew about the rip currents, but when I started seeing things like "be sure you have the proper undergarments to go with your wet suit", I realized there was something missing in my understanding. A little poking around on wunderground.com's ocean temperature chart let me know that I'm not likely to be tempted by the San Francisco surf - current water temperatures are in the low 50s. Yikes! I guess seals have blubber for a reason.

Hopefully, San Diego (well, San Clemente) beaches will be better for swimming, for those of us whose blubber comes from chocolate and donuts!


----------



## zephyr17 (Jun 5, 2013)

Southern California beaches are better for swimming, but the water is still somewhat chilly (mid 60s is usual). You get used to it, it is not like 50s in Northern California or the 40s in Washington. The Gulf is warm and the Atlantic coast has the Gulf Stream, so it is relatively warm. The West Coast's main current is coming down from _Alaska_


----------



## BCL (Jun 5, 2013)

RobertB said:


> BCL said:
> 
> 
> > Marin County by bus? Of all the places in the Bay Area, that's about the absolute worst served by public transportation, other than Golden Gate Ferry to San Francisco.
> ...


I was going to say something about that, since I understand the official state vehicle is the Suburban.

Seriously, you're probably not going to have an enjoyable time either waiting for the bus or missing a bus. There are some buses that stop at some prime hiking spots in Marin, but they run maybe every three hours. And having been to many of these places (especially Point Reyes), you might have difficulty getting a cellular signal if you think maybe you need to call a cab as a last resort. There are many places that are great to drive and/or stop - especially Conzelman Road in the Marin Headlands.

BART is actually rather tolerable. Even at off hours trains run at least every 20 minutes, and they have a system where they time transfers between the two main lines in Oakland.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 5, 2013)

zephyr17 said:


> Southern California beaches are better for swimming, but the water is still somewhat chilly (mid 60s is usual). You get used to it, it is not like 50s in Northern California or the 40s in Washington. The Gulf is warm and the Atlantic coast has the Gulf Stream, so it is relatively warm. The West Coast's main current is coming down from _Alaska_


Come on down to the Gulf of Mexico where the Water is always Warm 12 Months a Year!


----------



## calwatch (Jun 5, 2013)

The Marin County service, for such a rural county, is actually pretty good. Don't forget the Muni 76 which runs weekends and holidays only, heading to all of the key points on the immediate north shore of the Golden Gate. That runs hourly and is trackable via Nextbus. The key corridors along 101 and from San Rafael to San Anselmo has decent bus service.


----------



## BCL (Jun 6, 2013)

calwatch said:


> The Marin County service, for such a rural county, is actually pretty good. Don't forget the Muni 76 which runs weekends and holidays only, heading to all of the key points on the immediate north shore of the Golden Gate. That runs hourly and is trackable via Nextbus. The key corridors along 101 and from San Rafael to San Anselmo has decent bus service.


That part of the county isn't really rural though. It's a fairly densely populated suburban area.

They've got two or three lines that go into the more rural parts of the county, and some of the stops are pretty good for the hiking that the OP is looking to do. They might not be that great if one is on a tight schedule. I mentioned a taxi as a last resort, although that might get interesting trying to call for a taxi in West Marin.


----------



## RobertB (Jun 13, 2013)

Got the Clipper cards by mail, and they're all set up.

Called Amtrak to change the itinerary, to start with San Diego to San Clemente, and then to go from San Clemente (instead of San Diego) to Oakland. The only near-glitch there was that the agent was surprised at the times given for the train-bus transfer in Santa Barbara. Train #785 leaves SNP at 5:21 and arrives SBA at 9:45pm. Ten minutes later, at 9:55, bus #4785 starts the 8-hour trek to OKJ. The agent was worried that there wasn't enough time, but the system assured her it was a guaranteed connection. I suspect if the bus left before the train arrived, it would be pretty empty!

Has anyone taken that overnight bus? I wonder how well we'll be able to sleep -- especially my wife, because I sleep like a rock anywhere. Another possibility would be to stay overnight in Santa Barbara, and catch a bus or train (or both) the next day. But the vacation fund piggybank sprung a leak - and if Motel 6 costs $100 a night, there's no way we're fitting that in.

How do California authorities respond to "unauthorized" beach camping? In Texas, the beaches are public land and you can camp wherever you darn well please.


----------



## BCL (Jun 13, 2013)

RobertB said:


> Got the Clipper cards by mail, and they're all set up.
> Called Amtrak to change the itinerary, to start with San Diego to San Clemente, and then to go from San Clemente (instead of San Diego) to Oakland. The only near-glitch there was that the agent was surprised at the times given for the train-bus transfer in Santa Barbara. Train #785 leaves SNP at 5:21 and arrives SBA at 9:45pm. Ten minutes later, at 9:55, bus #4785 starts the 8-hour trek to OKJ. The agent was worried that there wasn't enough time, but the system assured her it was a guaranteed connection. I suspect if the bus left before the train arrived, it would be pretty empty!
> 
> Has anyone taken that overnight bus? I wonder how well we'll be able to sleep -- especially my wife, because I sleep like a rock anywhere. Another possibility would be to stay overnight in Santa Barbara, and catch a bus or train (or both) the next day. But the vacation fund piggybank sprung a leak - and if Motel 6 costs $100 a night, there's no way we're fitting that in.
> ...


We have a little something in California called the Coastal Act. All beaches are considered public property and any development along the coast requires a special permit which may be contingent on providing public access to the coastal area. That beaches are public doesn't preclude counties and/or government agencies from banning beach camping. There is no beach camping without a fee and/or reservations in California, and there may be limits. For the most part camping is only allowed in developed campgrounds.

There are plenty of campgrounds in the area, but I'm not sure how you're going to get around.

http://www.santabarbara.com/activities/camping/


----------



## tomfuller (Jun 13, 2013)

My wife and I have stayed at the Sandyland Reef motel in Carpenteria. http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Review-g32176-d76422-Reviews-Sandyland_Reef_Inn-Carpinteria_California.html

This was cheaper than anything I could find in Santa Barbara or even Goleta.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jun 13, 2013)

I've stayed at the Peach Tree Inn in SLO. Being it's a college town, motels are reasonable and clean.


----------



## RobertB (Jun 14, 2013)

While looking for those camping and motel options, I started poking around the schedule to Grover Beach, between Santa Barbara and San Luis Obispo. There's one tent site available at Grover Beach SB. But the Amtrak site still showed a bus from SBA to GVB.

Then I looked at the actual Pacific Surfliner schedule, and became confused. It shows a direct train all the way from SAN to SLO. Couldn't figure that out until I noticed the little boxed number by all the San Clemente Pier timepoints before 4pm: "Only on Saturdays and Sundays". The hot surfing spot only has Amtrak service on weekends!

So I plugged in departures from the next station up, San Juan Capistrano (SNC) - a quick Metrolink ride away. Turns out we don't have to take that overnight bus at all. We've got plenty of options, maybe an all-train route (Coast Starlight from LAX) or a bus ride during the day. I'll be looking at those options... assuming we can extend our camping reservation at San Clemente. Or maybe we *do* want to go to Grover Beach for the night.


----------



## rusty spike (Jun 14, 2013)

RobertB said:


> Then I looked at the actual Pacific Surfliner schedule, and became confused. It shows a direct train all the way from SAN to SLO. Couldn't figure that out until I noticed the little boxed number by all the San Clemente Pier timepoints before 4pm: "Only on Saturdays and Sundays". The hot surfing spot only has Amtrak service on weekends!


That's because the SB San Diego Freeway from inland Orange County to at least the San Diego County line is one long parking lot on the weekend mornings when everyon living inland wants to go to the beaches in the "OC" and San Diego. And parking in or near the San Clemente pier is a real challenge. Weekdays in the summer are crowded but nothing like weekends. Enjoy your trip


----------



## roadman3313 (Jun 14, 2013)

I have taken the overnight bus plenty of times and generally have been able to sleep. All depends on how you are at sleeping on moving vehicles!

There are plenty of options from Southern California to Northern California via Santa Barbara/San Luis Obispo or Bakersfield throught out the day and the overnight trip you mentioned.

The train ride between Ventura (just south of Santa Barbara/Carpentaria) and Guadalupe-Santa Maria (just south of Grover Beach/San Luis Obispo) is one of the most scenic in the country as you right up on cliffs above the ocean. It is a great opportunity along your trip through the outdoors of California to enjoy that "indoor" scenic view on the train. Some people report seeing various marine life along with the occassional whale.

There is a bus that connects from the first Pacific Surfliner to SLO that goes to the Bay Area or the Coast Starlight runs as a through-train.


----------



## RobertB (Jun 17, 2013)

I've verified with my wife that we will be capable of waking up, packing up, and hiking a mile to the bus that takes us to San Juan Capistrano... at 6am. That's how early we have to start hiking in order to catch the 7:34am Pacific Surfliner towards Los Angeles, and on to San Jose. We decided not to go to Oakland for this leg, because the hotel is near the airport, and going up to Oakland means an hour or more of backtracking.

I'm trying to decide now on the route to take.

The shortest time: Pacific Surfliner departs SNC 7:34am, arrives Santa Barbara 11:45am. Then bus to SJC, arrives 6:15pm. That gets us to the hotel before 8:30pm, plenty of time to unwind.

The scenic route: Pacific Surfliner arrives LAX 8:50am. Then Coast Starlight, departs LAX 10:10am, arrives SJC 8:11pm. We would get to the hotel after 11pm, making for a pretty long day.

Scenic route alternative to transfer in Santa Barbara instead of LAX: Arrive SBA 11:45am, depart 12:40pm. (Have to schedule that manually, the system wants to transfer at LAX.)

That stretch between Santa Barbara and Guadalupe looks fascinating - especially since it goes through Vandenberg AFB, where I probably can't go by car! I just don't know whether it's going to be worth the difference in arriving in a strange town for public transit in the late afternoon vs. late night. We might decide later - SBA has a ticket office, so if we're enchanted by the ride from Ventura, maybe we can change our tickets from the bus to the train at the station. (Though they might tell us the Coast Starlight is full, right?)


----------



## RobertB (Jun 20, 2013)

Still trying to decide whether to go for the scenery (and midnight hotel arrival) vs. the shorter train-plus-bus to San Jose. Meanwhile, though, came across the Tehachapi Loop Detour thread - apparently there's a perfectly good inland route between LAX and OKJ, with an awesome crossover spiral, but UP won't let Amtrak use it.


----------



## RobertB (Jun 25, 2013)

We decided to wake up early rather than trudge in late.  I'm hoping that if something goes wrong - if we miss that 6:27am local bus - that we can somehow get on the next train? San Juan Capistrano SNC says it has a Ticket Office, so hopefully that means a person we can talk to and get tickets printed. (Or if the Quik Trak will work for me since I'll be in California?)

The agent again had trouble with changing the reservation - she had to put me on hold for a few minutes while she got the system to behave. Are rail passes such an unusual thing?


----------



## AlanB (Jun 25, 2013)

RobertB said:


> Are rail passes such an unusual thing?


They aren't that common. If I had to guess, I'd say that an agent working 20 years at Amtrak is probably lucky to encounter at most 2 or 3 people trying to use such a pass. Perhaps in the future Amtrak will be able to better market them and more will be used, but again I don't think that it's a huge revenue source for Amtrak.


----------



## BCL (Jun 26, 2013)

AlanB said:


> RobertB said:
> 
> 
> > Are rail passes such an unusual thing?
> ...


I remember living in the same house with a foreign student (sent by a government agency) coming here to take what were mostly one-week technical classes. Her employer actually paid for a whole calendar year "all you can eat" plan. She was required to attend a certain amount of classes by her employer, but she did occasionally have a bunch of off time. I remember she took a whole month off and bought an unlimited 3-week Amtrak pass and traveled around the country in coach.


----------



## RobertB (Jul 5, 2013)

9 days, 14 hours, 3 minutes (but who's counting? (2 minutes 30 seconds now)) until we head out, and I'm still coming up with brilliant  ideas to change things around.

I'm still worried about the last day. We're set to leave the Yosemite area (as late as we can), catch the 8:47pm San Joaquin to Bakersfield, then the Thruway bus for a midnight ride to San Diego. The problem is, we get to San Diego at 5:15am and are left to wander around like sleep-deprived zombies until our flight leaves -- over 12 hours later.

So I'm thinking about spending a night somewhere in between. I looked at Merced, but there's no way to get from MCD to SAN in time for the flight. But Bakersfield would work, and there's a Motel 6 a short city bus ride from the Amtrak terminal. Apparently the Bakersfield Motel 6 isn't quite as fancy as the one, say in Santa Barbara - the rate for 2 is under $50.

That would change the Wednesday-Thursday leg to something like this:

Thruway (actually YARTS) out of Yosemite at 4:25pm, arrive MCD 6:47

San Joaquin depart MCD 7:06, arrive BFD 10:07

City bus to Motel 6 (10:17 and two more chances after. 2 mile walk if we're after 10:47.)

Next day, catch the Thruway bus at 8:35am, get to LAX at 10:45am, then Pacific Surfliner 11:10am - SAN 1:55pm. Just the right amount of time to grab a bite downtown and then head for the airport.

Not entirely sure whether we'll go for the change. We might just stick to the original plan, catch the Coronado Ferry, two blocks from the Amtrak station, and broil in the sun one last time before heading home. The price is hard to beat: it's free before 9am. In fact, the first ferry leaves at 5:15am - oops, that's when the train arrives! Well, we can wait until 6:30. I think I just talked myself out of that midnight tour of Bakersfield.


----------



## tomfuller (Jul 6, 2013)

Please don't stay the night in Bakersfield. Take the bus to San Bernardino arriving before midnight.

Stay 5-6 hours in San Bernardino in a hotel and then be at the Amtrak station by 5:30AM to catch the Southwest Chief into LAX. Take a Pacific Surfliner to San Diego.

San Bernardino is a little better than Bakersfield IMO


----------



## RobertB (Jul 8, 2013)

tomfuller said:


> Please don't stay the night in Bakersfield. Take the bus to San Bernardino arriving before midnight.Stay 5-6 hours in San Bernardino in a hotel and then be at the Amtrak station by 5:30AM to catch the Southwest Chief into LAX. Take a Pacific Surfliner to San Diego.
> 
> San Bernardino is a little better than Bakersfield IMO


You would deny me the chance to walk the Streets of Bakersfield? How can I judge Dwight Yoakum and Buck Owens now? 



> You don't know me, but you don't like meSay you could care less how I feel
> 
> How many of you who sit and judge me
> 
> Ever walked the streets of Bakersfield?


Sorry, couldn't resist. 

That looks like a good alternative, but my wife and I decided we'll be fine if we just find a spot on the beach and chill out there before we leave Southern California. The temperature here in Dallas is set to go up by a couple degrees each day, so I think it'll be hotter than Death Valley by the time we get back home. Better to have one last day of sunny 75-degree temps before we go back into the oven.


----------



## RobertB (Aug 2, 2013)

Just wanted to wrap up the thread, and say a huge word of thanks to everyone who gave us hints and tips to make our trip great! I'm not going to write up a whole travelogue, but here are some high points.

* No trouble with any of the trains or thruway buses. Everything controlled by Amtrak was right where it was supposed to be, when it was supposed to be there.

* Stashing our two big bags at San Diego Amtrak for a few hours was well worth the $4 a piece. It let us spend a few hours walking around town at the start and end of the trip.

* The Pacific Surfliner is really, really popular. I can't imagine it would be difficult to justify HSR in the LAX-SAN corridor, at least based on ridership.

* The surfers at Trestles are just as gnarly and awesome as you could imagine. And they (mostly) wear wetsuits for a reason. Had a great day laying out on the beach, but for swimming, I'll have to stick to the chocolate waters of the Texas Gulf Coast.

* Why would anyone want a car in San Francisco? We could have walked for days.

* The National Park staff at the Golden Gate Bridge don't know squat about the public transit system. They said we'd have to hike to Sausalito to catch a bus back across. Fortunately, Google knew where the last bus stop really was.

* Wearing a windbreaker in July is really strange. But walking the Golden Gate Bridge, you'd sure be in trouble without it. Beautiful, and cold!

* Since our Amtrak tickets were paid through to Yosemite, the YARTS driver gave us a pass into the park for the next day when we got off at the Yosemite Bug resort.

* The Yosemite Bug, by the way, was absolutely wonderful. We could have spent a week in the hot tub and sauna. Great food in the cafe, and we especially liked the pre-packed trail lunches for $7. But y'all were wrong about the hill: it's a couple hundred yards *down* hill first. *Then* it's a couple hundred yards up hill to the resort. So yes, it's uphill both ways. Still totally worth it.

* Yosemite National Park itself was amazing, even if was pretty darned crowded. Spent the one day there, hiking to 300-foot Vernal Falls and then to 700-foot Nevada Falls. My wife sat on the rocks with her legs dangling above the canyon floor... I got as far as putting my feet over the edge, then retreated to where I could curl up in a fetal position.  I'm not afraid of heights, but that distance straight down was awe-inspiring, and strangely unnerving!

* We were hoping to see Giant Sequoias, but none of the three groves are easily accessible without a car.

* YARTS runs the Amtrak Thruway service, and clearly prioritizes those runs for on-time service. The non-Amtrak runs don't seem to be as reliable. The bus to Yosemite was about 30 minutes late, and our bus out of Yosemite (the last run) was almost an hour late. We (and a few others) were about ready to ask the Park Ranger to check whether it had been cancelled.

* Stopped at Mariposa on the way back from the Bug and had awesome hamburgers at the Happy Burger Diner. Highly recommended.

* The overnight Thruway bus from Bakersfield to LAX (and on to San Diego) was packed (as was the Thruway bus from Santa Barbara to San Jose). Who do we have to kill at Union Pacific to put a train on that stretch?

Again, thanks for helping us have a wonderful trip!


----------



## roadman3313 (Aug 2, 2013)

Glad to hear it went smoothly and you enjoyed your trip all around!


----------



## BCL (Aug 2, 2013)

I'd just point out there is no NPS staff per se at the Golden Gate Bridge. There is at Golden Gate National Recreation Area. Most people in the area don't know about.

As for needing a car visiting San Francisco, there's a great big world outside of San Francisco. There's the wine country, Marin County, Monterey, the Pacific Coast, etc. I might leave the car at the hotel in San Francisco though unless going to certain places where a car is better, such as the Cliff House or Golden Gate Park.

If you wanted to see **a** giant sequoia, there's actually one on the grounds of the Ahwahnee Hotel. It's not that big, but it was planted there during the hotel construction and is maybe 100 ft tall now. They don't tend to reproduce naturally at lower elevations, but planted seedlings can do pretty well.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 2, 2013)

Great trip and as a Native Texan, who has lived in Northern Cali, know what you mean about the Cold Water!


----------



## oregon pioneer (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks for the great tips. I'm in favor of doing the things you can do *car-less* first! You may not have any time left for the things you need a car to do... So, I am glad you stuck to your principles on this!


----------

